#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Meninas... please!

## Sukkubus

Pô!

Eu sumi, tudo bem... mas ninguém movimenta o Girls?  :Embarrassment:  

Precisamos continuar o projeto e eu andei dando uma olhada por cima e vi que apareceu uma meninadinha... não querem ajudar com o Projeto não? :P

Não estou on com tanta frequência pois agora virei assídua de lan house, mas logo isso volta ao normaaaaal, o Girls não pode paraaaar!

Candidatas? :P

 :Wink:

----------


## midialab

> Eu sumi, tudo bem... mas ninguém movimenta o Girls?


ke parada eh essa de girls?
alguma distro só para mulheres?

falaih!

----------


## Sukkubus

Chefa, nem você respondeu aqui???  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  estamos ruiiim hein!!! :P

Girls é justamente esse lugar onde você postou, espaço para as usuárias do fórum. O projeto se baseia em artigos para iniciantes... mas está meio parado ultimamente por falta de tempo de quem os faz...

Mas voltaremos, assim que as coisas normalizarem...

 :Smile:

----------


## Bios

> Chefa, nem você respondeu aqui???    estamos ruiiim hein!!! :P


  :Embarrassment: ops:  :Embarrassment: ops: Sorry miga, essa semana estava na entrega da minha monografia  :Big Grin:  

Então, vamos retomar o projeto das girls!!!!!!!  :Wink:  

Vc, menina, que quiser colaborar para nosso projeto, entre em contato conosco!!! Vamos adorar ter novas amigas  :Big Grin:   :Smile:  

A partir de semana que vem novos artigos vão aparecer!!

Aguardem!! :good:

----------


## Sukkubus

Bios, minha cara, acho melhor usar magia nesse Girls... hehehehe.

----------


## _ivy_

Olá, olá, olá!  :Big Grin:  

Saudaaaaaaaaade de todo mundo!

Depois de um ano.. rs.. tá, não faz tanto tempo.. mas cá estou! de férias! vou ficar fora por mais uns 10 dias pois estarei viajando.. mas depois disso gostaria de voltar a conversar com vocês sobre o girls.. quando todas nós estivermos aqui, claro  :Smile:  

Muitas coisas pra por em dia, muitas coisas que podemos tentar.. sugiro uma reunião em janeiro.. como nos velhos tempos  :Big Grin:  

Eu viajo proximo sabado e volto dia 4/1.. até lá, podemos pensar e marcar algum dia pra conversar, o que acham?

Grande abraço a todas, 

Ivy

----------


## natascha

oi...eu nunca havia visto que há parte para garotas....sorry...  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## helensurf

Eu estou aqui... espero que seja bem vinda... no que eu puder contribuir...  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## _ivy_

> Eu estou aqui... espero que seja bem vinda... no que eu puder contribuir... ops:


Oiii helensurf! 

Você é muuuuuito bem vinda!  :Smile: 
É bom ver que tem mais meninas querendo contribuir :clap: 

Grande abraço

----------


## _ivy_

> oi...eu nunca havia visto que há parte para garotas....sorry... ops:


ehehe.. tudo bem.. nosso cantinho anda meio apagado mesmo.. mas a gente quer muito mudar essa situação  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## criscorr

undergirls não tem comunidade no orkut né? q acham de criar?

----------


## CAPITU-RP

eu tb estou aquiiiii

----------


## Bios

Ola Meninas !!!  :Smile:  

Gente, desculpa a demora em responder  :Big Grin:  

Eu e o Demiurgo estamos aqui na Espanha !!!!  :Big Grin:  

Tenho entrado bem pouco na net ..  :Frown:  mas no começo de Fevereiro estaremos de volta no Brasil !!!

Se puderem me esperar eheh voltarei ao projeto com força total !!!

Precisamos estar mais em contato ne?  :Wink:  

me ADD no MSN e vamos conversando !!!!

Beijos !! :good:

----------


## natascha

Eu acho bacana criar a comunidade no orkut para as undergirls..  :Smile:

----------


## Sukkubus

Bom, tentando voltar a normalidade das coisas, agora que o fórum está de cara nova, vamos animar!

Orkut? Bom, eu não tenho Orkut, mas se a Bios tomar conta... pra quem gosta, acho uma boa idéia!  :Smile: 

Agora, artigos é que são elas... quem está afim de colaborar realmente? :wink:

----------


## Bios

> Bom, tentando voltar a normalidade das coisas, agora que o fórum está de cara nova, vamos animar!
> 
> Orkut? Bom, eu não tenho Orkut, mas se a Bios tomar conta... pra quem gosta, acho uma boa idéia! 
> 
> Agora, artigos é que são elas... quem está afim de colaborar realmente? :wink:


Eu acho bacana a idéia de criar uma comunidade das girls no Orkut, seria mais legalz ainda se a gente tivesse um logo bacana para colocar la né?

Meninas, alguem ajuda a bolar um logo legalz para as girls? :-D
:mrgreen:

----------


## criscorr

sugestão da comunidade no orkut apoiada!!
posso tentar fazer uma logo, tipo, tem lá a comunidade "lady wireless" q eu fiz uma antena rosinha... hehe

----------


## Bios

> sugestão da comunidade no orkut apoiada!!
> posso tentar fazer uma logo, tipo, tem lá a comunidade "lady wireless" q eu fiz uma antena rosinha... hehe


Essa da antena rosinha achei um barato ehehehehe

Sugestões são sempre bem vindas  :Smile:  

Se puder ... posta o link pra logo pra todo poder olhar e aprovar tb!!!

:-D

----------

